# Renting a pickup truck for snowboard trip



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

First time doing a road trip with a pickup and I have a few concerns. Would appreciate some feedback:

1)Pretty sure the pickup doesn't come with a bed cover, will shit fly out while I'm on the highway for extended periods of time (6 hour drive)?

2)Whats the cheapest/move effective way of securing things in the bed? This includes food, boarding bags, backpacks, gifts, and misc small items. PS no room in the cabin because of full passenger load.

3)Is there a universally-agreed upon poor-man's method of a cover? I have a few camping tarps that I was thinking of using as raincover...

thanks in advance =)


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

A pickup is about the worst vehicle for snow unless it is 4x4. 

Cheapest way to cover is definitely with a tarp and some hungers or rope.... Get a big tarp and put it under your stuff too. Then wrap it over the top and tuck it back under and ti it all down tight. Wrapping it helps keep the tarp from flapping around and flying off.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

Stuff won't fly out unless its really light. I usually put my weather sensitive stuff in plastic totes. If its really raining or snowing hard, water will find a way to get under the tarp, IMO. Make sure your food is secure. Not for blowing away but for critter control. Crows will raid the shit out of you if you dont. 



> A pickup is about the worst vehicle for snow unless it is 4x4.


+1 
My geo prizm drives better in the snow than my frontier in RWD.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

??? Is there a huge diff. in the rental charge for some sort of an SUV?? I own an F150 ext cab 4x4 and I've done some traveling and moving with it! really, _any_ half assed decent rope will work to hold down your gear, and a tarp will work fine for basic weather protection,.. Not Weather "Proof", but keep snow off! 

My concern is, all that expensive gear and wrapped gifts are _NOT_ going to be secure in a truck bed!! I'm talking potential thieves!!!

Since you went with a PU truck, I assume a "full cab" consists of 4 - maybe 5 guy's for this trip?? If the price isn't a huge departure, A decent sized SUV might be a better choice! You can tie larger luggage or boards & bags to roof, lock gift's & smaller gear & stuff in veh. when stopped for food/gas! Obviously not theft _proof_, but take more time & risk more attention to get at! 

Oh and anything small(ish) or lightweight (like a small gift boxes) that aren't stored _in_ something could possibly come loose & get blown up & out of a truck bed. Even out from under a tied tarp or cover! Seen it happen, had it happen!! 

If you stick with the truck, Get a couple bundles of cheap, but decent 1/4 or 3/8 in. cotton clothesline rope. Avoid the nylon boat rope stuff. Harder to cut, frays apart completely when you do and unless you're a climber or know your knots, nylon slips & is harder to tie securely!!


----------



## Schuber2_S (Feb 14, 2012)

*Truck*

If you pack the bed of the truck properly nothing is going to go flying anywhere unless it's super light. I imagine with 5 guys you will have it packed fully so no worries. If there is anything you absolutely cannot get wet I'd just use a contractors style trash back and cover the items up and tie it off. 

For peace of mind you can get a cheap cargo net from Harbor Freight or your local auto supply store, think $15-50. I've never used a tarp to cover stuff but if you must I'd feel much better having a cargo net on top of the tarp to prevent it from blowing around. 

I'm always weary of people stealing my shit when traveling with my truck so if you hit a rest stop or grab food sit somewhere within sight of the truck or have someone stay out and keep an eye on things. (When I haul motorcycles/gear I'm paranoid and always have a cable lock running through everything for peace of mind. Not sure that'd be suitable for this situation though.)


----------



## Kyguylal (Nov 15, 2012)

I drive a small truck and you can just take a tarp and roll everything up in it like a tootsie roll.

There should be tie downs in the bed as well. Just cross a rope up over everything. Could tuck a tarp up and over everything as well and close the tailgate on it


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Seems like I just gotta have everything tied down and properly tarped and I'm good to go. I'm not worried about stolen stuff, I'll for sure keep an eye on the truck when I go for pitstops. 

chomps;I would have preferred a large SUV but it cost almost $200 more after taxes. Since we paid a premium for our chalet and booze ;p we are trying to minimize our costs everywhere else


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

LyGuy said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone,..
> 
> chomps;I would have preferred a large SUV but it cost almost $200 more after taxes. Since we paid a premium for our chalet and booze ;p we are trying to minimize our costs everywhere else


Whew!! had no idea!! I understand completely,.. $200 will buy a lot of high octane anesthetic!!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ropes.... 

Get ratchet straps, I just bought a pack of 4 at home depot the other day for about 13 bucks. They secure things a lot tighter without having to be a knot expert, they don't work loose, takes a second to un-do them vs. screwing around in the cold with no gloves on un tying knots, most styles you can put a lock through the racthet so they can't be undone.


----------

